# Hamilton H64715535 "clicking" noise.



## 6a6uH BHyK (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello Hamilton community,

At the beginning of June, I've bought this watch: Hamilton Men Khaki Pilot Automatic Sapphire Solid Steel 46mm Leather H64715535 | eBay

I'm worried about quite noticeable «clicking» noise, appearing from this watch when auto-winding mechanism works. The issue is permanent and doesn't depend if it fully wind or not - it's enough to slightly shake the watch, and mechanism makes that strange sound. I've disassembled the back of watch - the reason of clicking sound isn't a loose screws or rotor, as I supposed. It will make a single click noise, after 2-3 360 rotor turns. It was simply to reproduce - just few gently rotor movements by a finger. The source of clicking noise is gear and pawl marked by red arrows. It's quiet during manual winding and loud/annoying when wind it by rotor spin.

These pics and videos shows I'm writing about. Necessary download it to avoid quality lose, no account needed:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8cweaqhs9wr84dy/AADXi7uhOOuQmPdpbvedAxlta?dl=0

Watch was used rarely and very gently, wasn't damaged, it's in perfect condition and works ok, except of this annoying noise.

Could You please advice what to do with my watch? In my opinion, noise is too loud for being unnoticed, especially in quiet places. Is there an issue? Shall I bring it to service? Or maybe it's a normal behavior of 2836-2 mechanism? Could anyone check how it sounds in other watches with same mechanism?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gibsons (Aug 3, 2014)

My Hammy with a 2834-2 makes a light 'winding' noise like that, but no clicking. I had to turn up my speakers all the way to barely hear what you were trying to record... I used to own a Hamilton Railroad auto and it's winding was quite loud, nothing was wrong with the watch (was new and kept perfect time).

How old is the watch? If purchased out of warranty you will definitely be on the hook for any service you think it needs.


----------



## 6a6uH BHyK (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for response!

"I had to turn up my speakers all the way to barely hear what you were trying to record..." - It's because of dropbox compress video preview. If You'll download full version, clicking sound is quite noticeable and You'll hear it clearly.

"How old is the watch? If purchased out of warranty you will definitely be on the hook for any service you think it needs." - I had owned this watch two months ago it was brand new, with box/tags but warranty was not provided by that seller. I'm confusing because I've never hear any similar clicking sound in other mechanic watches, that's why asking to check Yours...


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

I have no idea what might be causing that. Mine doesn't make the noise. If you really love the watch, take it to a trusted watchmaker. It's definitely weird, and annoying.


----------



## 6a6uH BHyK (Sep 8, 2014)

I've added new video - it shows the reason of clicking sound. Take a look at part marked with red arrows, showing at pawl.
It's quiet during manual winding and loud but annoying when wind it by rotor spin. Should it be so loud? Should this gear move during winding and hits pawl? ...


----------



## Gibsons (Aug 3, 2014)

I heard the clicking sound in the new video you posted. Definitely not normal. If it's out of warranty it'll cost you some money now. I'm not an expert on the inner workings of a mechanical movement, so I'm certain there are others who can pinpoint what the actual problem is. I suggest you do not attempt to work on your own movement if you don't know what you are doing. As you see in the animation, it's more complex than you think.

Here's an illustration of the inner workings of a mechanical movement (not the same one, but similar - posted this before, it's pretty cool):

*Tissot PR50 (ETA 2824-2) Mechanical Watch 




*


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

It should be under warranty, BUT he opened the watch himself and I don't know if doing that would void a Hamilton warranty. Either way, the OP should contact Hamilton directly and ask what they would like to do about it.


----------



## 6a6uH BHyK (Sep 8, 2014)

Nope, there are no warranty - it's not an official seller. Yes I've opened it (there is nothing complicated), but I'm experienced in gadgets opening and repair 
The problem is I live in Ukraine, and we have only one official service, 600 km from me.

I've contacted official Hamilton. They suggested loose rotor screw. But it's not a reason of clicking ...

"Further does it seem that a screw is lose in the watch and has already damaged/scratched the movement. Kindly try not to shake or move the watch too hard in order to avoid further damage. 
We recommend that you contact seller directly or send the watch to an official service center in your area to check the authenticity and let them estimate you the service."


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, if there's no warranty, then you don't need to take/ship it to a Hamilton service centre. I would find a competent watchmaker in your area and get a second opinion as to the source of the noise. The advice from Hamilton is still valid though; I would't continue to use the watch until it's been looked at.


----------



## 6a6uH BHyK (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for responses! For sure, I could take my watch to any service. And I will, in case if there is an issue. I've started this thread to make sure - is the watch broken or maybe it's a normal behavior of 2836-2 mechanism, as there are similar topics regarding clicking noise. If possible - please check how it sounds in other watches with same mechanism.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

I take it back - mine DOES make the exact same noise. I never noticed or assumed it was a spring bar clicking. I don't hear it when I manually wind, but do hear when shaking. Anyway it is much quieter in person and I'm not worried about it in the least. My watch came from the local AD and has never been opened. Keeps time just fine.


----------



## 6a6uH BHyK (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for response! ... and yes, it seems that I'll live with it, anyway while it keeps time fine.
But the way, when I had opened my watch, I noticed scratches on a rotor and other part of mechanism ... seems that quality control at ETA/Hamilton is not so perfect as I thought :-|


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

6a6uH BHyK said:


> But the way, when I had opened my watch, I noticed scratches on a rotor and other part of mechanism ... seems that quality control at ETA/Hamilton is not so perfect as I thought :-|


How do you think they show up on the grey market? ;-) Mostly kidding, but I believe there is some truth to that.


----------



## Gibsons (Aug 3, 2014)

daschlag said:


> How do you think they show up on the grey market? ;-) Mostly kidding, but I believe there is some truth to that.


Exactly. An issue such as that would be fixed through the AD, but the OP is stuck now. Pay a little more for piece of mind or roll the dice and get a large discount.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Gibsons said:


> Exactly. An issue such as that would be fixed through the AD, but the OP is stuck now. Pay a little more for piece of mind or roll the dice and get a large discount.


True - what I meant though, is that it's quite possible that when minor QC issues are found late in product manufacture, it becomes more expensive to fix the issue than to cut losses, toss it in the 'liquidate' pile, and market it outside the usual channels (in this case, on the grey market vs within the AD network). I'm purely speculating.


----------



## Gibsons (Aug 3, 2014)

I agree with that as well. Sounds plausible.


----------



## Barfett (Feb 3, 2013)

daschlag said:


> True - what I meant though, is that it's quite possible that when minor QC issues are found late in product manufacture, it becomes more expensive to fix the issue than to cut losses, toss it in the 'liquidate' pile, and market it outside the usual channels (in this case, on the grey market vs within the AD network). I'm purely speculating.


I don't know about that guys. I would think Hamilton or any other respectable brand would not willingly release products that don't meet their QC standards. Sure, someone might buy it but it would do more damage to the brand overall. Grey market or not, it still has the brands name on it and they wouldn't risk the damage to their reputation. They'd be further ahead to just toss them out. Which is what I believe happens. I always believed that grey market watches were gathered from businesses that closed their doors. They buy up the whole lot and sell them again. This is basically unused second hand which is why there is no warranty.

If you put out a product that isn't 100%, people will eventually start to doubt the brands quality. Once that happens, nobody will buy them. That's why I believe they scrap them. Take a little hit now over a crippling one later. Just my two cents. I could just be a naive consumer though.. Lol


----------



## Gibsons (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

daschlag said:


> when minor QC issues are found late in product manufacture, it becomes more expensive to fix the issue than to cut losses, toss it in the 'liquidate' pile, and market it outside the usual channels (in this case, on the grey market vs within the AD network). *I'm purely speculating*.


Nothing wrong with speculating, but what you're suggesting - as Barfett pointed out - makes no sense whatsoever. Why would a manufacturer intentionally destroy its hard-earned reputation by selling defective watches with their brand name on it? It's not even remotely plausible. Manufacturing defects - the kind that slip through quality control checks - are a reality of life. Parts that are fine when they leave the factory can break during initial use, which is one reason why a warranty is offered. Grey market watches are those sold outside of Hamilton's approved network, and consequently they often don't come with a factory warranty, but a warranty from the seller instead..


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Uwe W. said:


> Nothing wrong with speculating, but what you're suggesting - as Barfett pointed out - makes no sense whatsoever. Why would a manufacturer intentionally destroy its hard-earned reputation by selling defective watches with their brand name on it? It's not even remotely plausible.


Ever heard of Ross, TJ Maxx, Nordstrom Rack, Overstock.com, etc? Many of the items in discount stores are defective.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

daschlag said:


> Ever heard of Ross, TJ Maxx, Nordstrom Rack, Overstock.com, etc? Many of the items in discount stores are defective.


What _"items"_ would that be? Are we still talking about watches from reputable manufacturers or clothing seconds?


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Uwe W. said:


> What _"items"_ would that be? Are we still talking about watches from reputable manufacturers or clothing seconds?


I was pointing out that a brand selling defective goods on the wholesale market to recoup costs in spite of potential damage to the brand is actually "remotely feasible", and done pretty regularly in other product markets. This ain't the hill I want to die on, though, so I'm not really interested in a debate. Maybe if you offered some compelling data I would learn something new, that's always nice.


----------



## Gibsons (Aug 3, 2014)

daschlag said:


> I was pointing out that a brand selling defective goods on the wholesale market to recoup costs in spite of potential damage to the brand is actually "remotely feasible", and done pretty regularly in other product markets. This ain't the hill I want to die on, though, so I'm not really interested in a debate. Maybe if you offered some compelling data I would learn something new, that's always nice.


Either the AD's, suppliers or manufacturer selling 'B' stock to a Grey, that sounds feasible to me especially when you read some of the bad reviews online for Joma/Ash/etc, with poor quality watches, defects and the like. Once you need service or warranty work - expect a fight.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Actually, it's my understanding that at least TJMaxx buys from other retailers, not manufacturers. You can often see the original price tag on the item. I can't imagine Hamilton intentionally dumps its QC fails on the grey market. Those typically come from ADs who need to move more stock or ones which go out of business or stop selling a certain brand. Also some ADs are known to "sell out the back door" on the internet to increase sales.


----------



## faheemyazdani (Apr 15, 2015)

Gibsons said:


>


Ahhh I saw your video on YT and was wondering which forum it would be in. Alas, found it. Mine also makes this exact sound as the rotor turns 2/3 full rotations

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------

